# Baroon dam Sunday 4th



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

G'day all, 
Thinking of a trip to Baroon with Dan tomorrow. Anyone interested? Nothing set yet, maybe on the water 5am on the Malaney side. Hopefully might dodge (sorry Richo) :lol: the wind a bit. 
Be back on here around 4pm.


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

Ok, be at the dam 5am on the Malaney side.


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

John - We should meet up somewhere and travel up together


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

Hi Guys,

So how did the trip to Baroon go? Land some horse Bass did ya?

Cheers,

Pete


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

Cancel that. Just saw JD's report on Trip Reports page.

Anyone up for a paddle and a fish this Saturday morning early?

Cheers,

Pete


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

Possibly,

If you post in the trip section I will keep and eye on it and let you know closer to the day.
The sounder installation should be finished by then and I'll be keen to check it out.

Ash


----------

